# Gastrotech and Eli Lilly continue the development of peptides to treat IBS



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Press Release Source: Gastrotech Pharma A/S Gastrotech Pharma and Lilly Form Collaboration to Combat Digestive ConditionsWednesday March 31, 5:00 am ET COPENHAGEN, Denmark, March 31 /PRNewswire/ -- Gastrotech Pharma A/S has acquired an ongoing collaboration agreement with Eli Lilly and Company, (NYSE: LLY - News) to continue the development of proprietary peptides that treat irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and functional dyspepsia, two common digestive diseases. Gastrotech Pharma will continue the ongoing double-blind, placebo-controlled clinical Phase II trial of a glucagon-like peptide-1 (GLP-1) analogue in IBS patients with moderate to severe pain in five medical centers in Sweden and Denmark. Lilly will manufacture the clinical compound and has an option to further develop and commercialize products under the agreement. Specific financial terms of the agreement were not disclosed, but Gastrotech Pharma has the potential to receive milestone payments and royalties on sales."Lilly's experience in the GLP-1 field and its proven ability to develop and commercialize products have the potential to help Gastrotech deliver treatments that address important unmet medical needs for many people," said Dr. Claes Post, CEO at Gastrotech Pharma.About GLP-1Glucagon-like peptide-1 (GLP-1) is an endogenous peptide that acts by reducing gastrointestinal motor activity. Over-activity and the build-up of pressure in the gastrointestinal tract are believed to be the major contributing factors to pain occurring in IBS patients with diarrhea or constipation. Furthermore, the smooth muscle relaxing effect of GLP-1 has been shown to increase the compliance of the gastric ventricle, which is believed to be important for the relief of functional dyspepsia. Under the collaboration agreement between Gastrotech Pharma and Lilly a GLP-1 analogue is currently in a clinical Phase II double-blind, placebo-controlled trial in IBS patients with moderate to severe pain in five hospital centers in Sweden and Denmark.About Irritable Bowel SyndromeIrritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) is a painful gastrointestinal disorder of unmet medical need with a prevalence of about 5 percent to 10 percent in the general population. IBS is characterized by abdominal pain or discomfort, bloating and constipation or diarrhea. In particular the pain aspects of gastrointestinal diseases such as IBS are not adequately addressed by current therapies and severe cases may require hospital care.About Functional DyspepsiaFunctional dyspepsia or non-ulcer dyspepsia is one of the most common ailments of the bowel, affecting an estimated 20 percent of people in the US. Perhaps only 10 percent of those affected actually seek medical attention for their dyspepsia. It is characterized by discomfort and often described as indigestion, gaseousness, fullness, or gnawing or burning pain localized to the upper abdomen or chest. Functional dyspepsia is not adequately addressed by current therapies.About Gastrotech Pharma A/SGastrotech Pharma A/S is a biopharmaceutical company focusing on medical applications of gastrointestinal hormones. The company is founded on the basis of research carried out at the medical faculty of Gothenburg University. The scientists are world-leading experts in the field of endocrinology and have made ground breaking contributions to the field through pre-clinical and clinical studies. Professor John-Olov Jansson, Professor Olle Isaksson and co-workers are among the founders of the company. Gastrotech Pharma develops pharmaceutical products for clinical evaluation in several diseases of large unmet medical needs to significantly improve the patient's quality of life. More information is available at www.gastrotechpharma.com. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Source: Gastrotech Pharma A/S


----------

